# Anyone know public places around Columbia?



## tmtww4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Here for school and jonesin' for some sweet mushrooms. I've had luck at Rockbridge, but last year me and 3 friends spent around 10 hours between 5 days and didn't find one.


----------



## lildoolittle33 (Feb 28, 2013)

i found lots last year all along the mkt trail,from downtown to on past scott blvd.


----------



## chucknmorels (Apr 10, 2013)

try the state parks and state mapped waterways


----------



## blarneystone (Apr 10, 2013)

Rock Bridge is the place to go. My son is a Student at Mizzou and he found 50 in one spot there last year. Want the GPS coordinants? LOL sorry not gonna happen.


----------



## tmtww4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Only Rockbridge. I'm hoping that with the extra moisture this year they'll really pop.


----------



## fungiguy (Apr 10, 2013)

There are MANY great places in and around columbia for mushrooms. For easy quick access in and around town look on columbia website for public property, example, there is public property on Strawn road that most people wouldn't know about because it doesn't have a park sign or any park theme going on but is in fact city columbia public access property. A little of your own research can have you pulling in some mushrooms in no time around columbia if you dont mind a little bit of walking.


----------



## bird dog (Apr 10, 2013)

I've found morels behind the Columbia Mall. Lots of woods back there. Also, wild cherry trees. I only give the spot away because it also has homeless camps so if you go out there, be careful.


----------



## fungiguy (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep, they are everywhere around columbia. People probably mow over and step on more than are found by us who seek them :roll:


----------



## tmtww4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Also, does anyone know a good date to start looking. I always started finding them towards the 25th, or so, in northern Mo.


----------



## tmtww4 (Apr 8, 2013)

And thanks for all your help!


----------



## jacomo funguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Morels dont grow on public land! everyone knows that! You got to tresspass for them. Dont be scared.


----------



## fungiguy (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope your Joking "jacomo funguy" and NOW is a good time to start looking


----------



## jacomo funguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would I be joking? I have yet to find a shroom on public land. You got to tresspass! From BoCoMo to JaCoMo they only grow on private land.


----------



## fungiguy (Apr 10, 2013)

It simply isn't true that you have to be on private land to find mushrooms just because YOU can't find any on public. Even if that was the case you could obtain permission before trespassing probably fairly easy. If I caught your ass trespassing with a bag full of mushrooms coming off my property or family's then you would be prosecuted. If it was deemed that you had $50 worth of stolen property on you (which could be within only 1 pound of mushrooms considering what they sell for) you would be guilty of felony stealing, not just trespassing. Remember that


----------



## tmtww4 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dude, he's trolling, come on! Everyone knows shrooms don't respect legal boundaries.


----------



## fungiguy (Apr 10, 2013)

Your right, my bad.but I tend to be a little sore on the whole people trespassing thing after 2 weeks ago. Was walking on private property of an old friends that I've hunted on since I was a kid just checkin out how far along spring was and came up on a meth lab, thank god there was only one guy there at the time. Called the sheriffs and they had to bring out a guy from the mustang task force and everything. Pretty much turns me off to any ignorance these days. Used to be able to go for a peaceful walk in the woods here in Missouri without a worry in the world. Now I don't go without carrying my .40 s&amp;w
BE CAREFUL OUT THERE!


----------



## laxin_1999 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've found them in the woods along the Hinkson Creek Trail.


----------



## treehouse (Apr 14, 2013)

Just open Google Maps and look. We are blessed with large swaths of public land (MTNF Cedar Creek District, Three Creeks, etc) in the Columbia area. Rock Bridge is nice, but it's a zoo on the weekends. Too many people.


----------

